# Best Nic



## Ghostza (25/9/15)

hi guys, i want to give mixing my own juice a go again. but not sure of the nic?

is it better to use PG or VG nic? would like to mix at a 70/30 ratio


thanks

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## zadiac (25/9/15)

It depends if you want high VG or high PG juice. The nic is the same whether it comes in PG or VG. Doesn't matter.


----------



## Raslin (25/9/15)

At that ratio I would use vg based nic. I get mine from Skyblue


----------



## zadiac (25/9/15)

PG nic is easier for me to work with.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike (25/9/15)

PG nic is better than VG nic. Use PG if you can, or 50:50 if you have to.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (25/9/15)

Mike said:


> PG nic is better than VG nic. Use PG if you can, or 50:50 if you have to.



Why is that @Mike?
Is it just because its easier to work with?


----------



## Ghostza (25/9/15)

thanks guys, going to make a turn by Melinda in the week to get supplies,

does the order in which u add the bases have an impact on the flavour?

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## DoubleD (25/9/15)

Mike said:


> PG nic is better than VG nic. Use PG if you can, or 50:50 if you have to.



Why is that Mike?


Edit: @Silver  you beat me to it, great minds haha


----------



## Raslin (25/9/15)

Intresting that you would use pg at that ratio. So pg based nic and pg based flavourings. That would be most of the 30%. At high nic mixes you will not be able to make the ratio for complex mixes.

Just asking?


----------



## Ghostza (25/9/15)

Raslin said:


> Intresting that you would use pg at that ratio. So pg based nic and pg based flavourings. That would be most of the 30%. At high nic mixes you will not be able to make the ratio for complex mixes.
> 
> Just asking?


thats why i was wondering about the pg nic, and rather go with vg

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## Mike (25/9/15)

@Silver and @DoubleD because nic is WAY more stable in PG. VG nic oxidises way faster and you need to be way more careful with it

Sorry for the crappy original post - my mind is in elsewhere 

I'm not too fazed about the difficulty in working with the stuff if I can get better quality, however even when being careful with VG nic, it goes bad far quicker than PG nic (this is a function of heat, UV exposure, oxygen exposure and a couple of other things which I've been testing at home quite extensively as I use the equivalent of 2-3 liters of 36mg a week). At a guess (no science here at all) I'd say it lasts around 3-5 times longer when stored in PG. If you're serious about making quality juice and not planning on "heat steeping" your nicotine (aka ruining it), I'd highly recommend sticking to PG.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Silver (25/9/15)

Thanks @Mike

But just a question and im not trying to debunk your testing, I am nowhere near as experienced as you at working with these ingredients

But if you say nic is more stable in PG, surely when you mix it with VG to make a juice, then it will go "unstable". 

And if mixed juices can be kept for say a year in a dark cupboard without much problem (as i understand), then surely the VG Nic should also hold out for about that long in a dark cupboard?

Or am I missing something?


----------



## Mike (25/9/15)

No no, don't stress man, I'm not that sensitive 

You're 100% right. The factors for stability put very simply - are concentration, VGG ratio and other ingredients.

For example the ingredients that go into my Custa Nise (Sorry if advertising, speaking about experience here) cause nic to start oxidising almost instantaneously. No matter what I do, I get around 1 week of oxidation in a day or less. Then another example would be comparing 18mg and 3mg. Of course there's more nic to oxidise in the 18mg, but it's also happier to react with the VG and oxygen in the bottle.

I can show you mixes that I've prevented from oxidation - 18mg bottles that are lighter than whiskey coloured after a month. There's a slight gradiation from the surface of the juice where it is exposed to some oxygen, but besides that, my methods slow down oxidation by a huge amount.

You can put juice in a cupboard for a year, and it'll be _fine_ BUT the nicotine will degrade, the TH will decrease and there will be a hint of cat piss to your juice (especially at higher strengths). When customers approach me about this, I always explain that if my juice seems a bit strong, it's because the nic has been kept in excellent condition - that way you can vape a slightly lower strength while getting a satisfying TH etc.

Again, this is relatively anecdotal, but it is my experience and I'm quite serious about how I deal with these things.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (25/9/15)

Mike said:


> No no, don't stress man, I'm not that sensitive
> 
> You're 100% right. The factors for stability put very simply - are concentration, VGG ratio and other ingredients.
> 
> ...



Ok thanks @Mike
Very interesting indeed


----------



## Andre (25/9/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Mike
> 
> But just a question and im not trying to debunk your testing, I am nowhere near as experienced as you at working with these ingredients
> 
> ...


My understanding is that the higher the PG content the longer your juice will last - PG being a good preservative. I can see it with my older juices - the very high VG ones are starting to slightly deteriorate.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/9/15)

Andre said:


> My understanding is that the higher the PG content the longer your juice will last - PG being a good preservative. I can see it with my older juices - the very high VG ones are starting to slightly deteriorate.



Now its starting to make sense to me @Andre
Probably why I like my 50/50 juices and high nic
More TH for longer - winning!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (25/9/15)

I only use PG nic (because I listen to Mike ), and FYI you can comfortably mix 60VG juices, even 65 and 70VG mixes, for the most part, for 6mg and lower.

It's when you start going higher than 70VG that adding over 4ml of PG nic becomes an issue.

Sort of off topic but on topic

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (26/9/15)

Best nic I'd say is the one you can have sitting in an IV delivered in 1.6 mg doses at a press of a button. But since it has been scientifically proven that walking around with an IV is uncomfortable and also that smoking is harmful to your health, I'd say the best nic is those you get from vaping

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

